# Calvin Conference



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 25, 2009)

This looks wonderful,This is the link for the Blog and the video's will be posted immediately after they are preached,the first session begins this evening.
Theater of God Conference -- Summary


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Sep 25, 2009)

Keep us posted. Especially with Doug Wilson being there and all.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 26, 2009)

Pastor Julius Kim's teaching from last night is now up if you click on it within the link

Note: I will not post Doug Wilson's stuff,I dont know what issues surround him but, let it be said that it seems leadership and others have questions about him and i trust and am thankful for their judgment and leadership
Theater of God Conference -- Julius Kim


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Oct 2, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> Pastor Julius Kim's teaching from last night is now up if you click on it within the link
> 
> Note: I will not post Doug Wilson's stuff,I dont know what issues surround him but, let it be said that it seems leadership and others have questions about him and i trust and am thankful for their judgment and leadership
> Theater of God Conference -- Julius Kim



Oh. So, How did it go?


----------

